# Follower board dimensions



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Let me start off by saying that I have built five new hives with end entrances and WILL be using a follower board in each. After I make these boards, I WILL NOT take them and throw them away.

I bought my first hive this summer and it came with a thin luan follower board. There is an approximate 3/8" gap on the sides and bottom of the board. I've used the bottom gap to let the bees go under to a feeder, which has worked well. Due to my late season start, my bees have only filled half of my hive. Now that it's winter, it seems like the gaps in the sides would make the combs harder to keep warm. 

I am looking for advice on how tightly the follower board should fit for my new hives. And, I would like to know if most people use these boards. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll preface my post to say that I use follower boards, sell follower boards and prefer follower boards.  Since we use side entrances, we use two follower boards.

Personally, I wouldn't worry too much about the gaps between the follower and the sides. Unless there's a tremendous amount of wind whipping through the hive due to the gaps in the follower, the gaps should have little impact on the cluster's ability to stay warm. 

For your future boards, by all means, make them as tight as will fit and still be removable! If you want to put a feeder on the other side you could drill a hole on the bottom of the board that can be closed with a cork. 

Best,
Matt


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

If you make the followers first and build the hive around them, as I suggest in my (free) plans, they will fit automatically. Small gaps don't matter - the bees aren't interested in unoccuppied, empty space beyond their nest - some may go through to investigate, but they will soon go back.


----------

